# Roxul insulation packaging size



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah. brb


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

14ish x 46ish x 26ish. this is R-23 comfort batt. but i noticed that the bags are the same size. i have this one, because i did not need to use it.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

The batt inside the packaging is 15.25 x 47 x 3.5 according to the Roxul web site. 
If you are looking for the outside dimensions of the package, probably about 19-20" square x 48" That's the size of the R22 packages that I used, and my recollection is that the packages of different thicknesses looked the same size when I was looking at them in the store.


----------

